# Wound care coding resource.



## MEZIESKY (Jan 25, 2013)

I work with a group of general surgeons. We have one that is now going to a wound care center. Is there a book or a good website for help coding wound care. 
Thank you,
Marie


----------



## lindacoder (Jan 25, 2013)

Marie,

I,too,have a surgeon that just started to go to a wound clinic. Someone printed out some very good information for me that explains the differences between the debridements.  Go to www.hcpro.com/HIM-283163-8160/Differentiate-between-types-of-wound-debride.
Hope this helps,

Linda


----------



## lindacoder (Jan 25, 2013)

Marie,

I,too,have a surgeon that just started to go to a wound clinic. Someone printed out some very good information for me that explains the differences between the debridements.  Go to www.hcpro.com/HIM-283163-8160/Differentiate-between-types-of-wound-debride.
Hope this helps,

Linda


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you Linda. I will check it out.
Marie


----------

